# Fuel for Ford1210 Highway vs. Off-road



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seeking expert advice on Fuel type for my newly purchased Ford 1210.

An old-timer Ford tractor mechanic suggested I only use off-road diesel for better engine lubrication. So respecting his advice, I'm seeking a second or third recommendation to educate myself further.

Off-road diesel in my area seems rare to find near my location. Or, I'm just not looking in the right place.

On-road diesel for my truck is getting rarer to find also, but at least I know where those stations are.

I found a bulk fuel place, but then I might only burn 10 gal, maybe 15 gal of fuel in this tractor in a year's time.

Last resort, without damaging my tractor, should I use some kind of fuel additive if I can only get on-road diesel?

Thanks,
- L.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

There is literally no difference. The off road is dyed for tax exempt purposes. In our area, the county uses off road in all their vehicles including school buses. I even burn fuel oil which actually DOES lubricate better and as it's in the storage tank in my yard, it's just too convenient. If you use highway diesel, there is no difference in the fuel qualities in comparison with off road diesel with the exception of no red dye present and added expense as you pay tax on the highway diesel.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Would you recommend I use a additive?

I just found Live Oak's posts on this, in another thread, and those discussions suggest Power Service, or DZL-Pep, and I'm sure there are other options.

I don't mind paying a bit more for additive, cheap insurance, to keep my little tractor humming. Just want to make sure I'm getting the right stuff.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

There certainly isn't anything wrong with using an additive. I listen to "Car Talk" and Tom and Ray have largely indicated that additives are a waste of money. I myself have never used any additive and so I couldn't point you in any direction. I also pulled this of the web. Off road diesel is colored usually red tint and has no highway taxes in the price other than that there is no difference 
It should be noted that if you are considering using off-road diesel in your pick-up or other on-road vehicles, DON'T. It is highly illegal and if you get caught there will be harsh fines and penalties. 

Generally the above answer is correct. I would only add that off road fuel, no 2 oil, or home heating oil will power your engine fine. If you do in fact have an off road use for your vehicle such as farming, then it is perfectly acceptable to use this fuel. One caveat is that is certain states like New York. The state requires you to purchase on road fuel and pay the tax up front. Even if you use the vehicle exclusively off road. You are supposed to file for a rebate the end of the year, but since most people don't bother the state makes a fortune. 

To further expound on the taxes The Federal tax on diesel is $.24 a gallon, The state tax varies by state but NY state charges 22.65 cents per gallon highway tax and 8 cents per gallon sales tax. So New Yorkers are paying over $.54 cents a gallon is taxes. 

It is very common for State DOT officers and certain state's police to syringe fuel from trucks at safety checks and weigh stations. This is to ensure that truckers are using the correct fuel and paying the correct taxes on it. These fuel checks are also found at certain state's large farm and agriculture shows, as it is very common practice for farmers to use off road fuel in their trucks. Technically they must have ON road fuel when they travel over public highways. Certain states like Maryland, the state police are empowered to conduct random checks of diesel vehicles.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I also know that the Sulfer content of fuel is an issue with the older diesel engines veresus the newer engines and it's a wise idea to up the Sulfer if you are using an older diesel engine with newer fuels these days. Could this be what your thinking about?


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

I use off road diesel in my boat, as all the on road around here is part bio-diesel. The boat tank is 120 gallons, and I use very little every year. The problem with the bio is that it promotes more algae growth. I use algae killers in the boat fuel, I add a little every year, and then watch my racor filters close. In the summer, I can see myself going through a few gallons a week-month, But in the winter, the tractor sits, and I do worry about having a clogged filter.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is good information, I think I'm on the right track now.

As to the additve, yes, my concern is the sulphur content that was an effective lubricant in the engine. Trying to figure out what additive would substitute for the reduction in lubrication from the new low sulphur fuels. (I couldn't find the right words to ask the right question.)

As for my pickup, I'm thinking that if I buy on-road diesel, or off-road, and put additive in it, I could run it in both tractor and truck. This way if I have extra left over after fillup of tractor at the end of the summer/fall, I can burn up the rest in my pickup, and get new fuel later in the spring. The lubrication issue would probably be good for my 94 Dodge-Cummins diesel as well, I'm thinking.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Add Note:

I decided to try Power Service lubricity additive for ULCD fuel, because it's easy as well as cheap at Walmart. $8 treats 100 gallons. About 12 cents (1oz) per 5 gal gas can. And comes in a variety of container volumes to suite.

As to getting off-road diesel and avoiding taxes for my tractor use... where I get on-road diesel is 10 minutes from my house and on the way to/from town. Off-road diesel requires a half hour drive out of the way. The money I would save on tax on a 5 gal can of off-road would be offset by the fuel cost of driving to get it. If I was buying 55+gal at a time, it would be different.


----------

